# How do I got on google top page for free



## HousewrightsPainting

*How do I get on google top page for free*

I just started my new webpage and would appreciate any suggestions on how to move it to the top page of google. I have painted all my life but suck at technology. Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## BPC

Only time. As I am sure many others will tell you is it takes time to get even recognized. It took my site a year to move up and still only averages 15 hits a day.


----------



## George Z

It is difficult to give a detailed answer when this question has been discussed a lot.
Search as much as you can first.

Free is almost impossible.
After hiring someone to do it, it's almost impossible.
Pay Per Click is almost impossible because you may run out of money.

I said "almost" because you *can* do it.
Search and learn first, not just here and then see if it's worth it.
Good luck!


----------



## HousewrightsPainting

Thanks guys. I don't want to spend a lot of money that I don't have, but I do spend all my free time on the computer promoting my site. This would be easy if I only had me to worry about but as y'all know it is also about my employees and there families.


----------



## RCP

Hi Brian,
Like George said, it is possible, there are a lot of threads here. You may want to post the link to your website for suggestions. Before worrying about SEO, make sure you have content for customers.


----------



## HousewrightsPainting

I have done my own webpage with WIX. Posted it a few years ago but let it laps. Opened it back up about a month ago and now trying to get all the bugs worked out. Thanks Chris
www.housewrightspainting.com
Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Bender

RCP said:


> Hi Brian,
> Like George said, it is possible, there are a lot of threads here. You may want to post the link to your website for suggestions. Before worrying about SEO, make sure you have content for customers.


Does having your website in your sig line matter?

(How are ya Chris? Good to see you)


----------



## daArch

HousewrightsPainting said:


> I just started my new webpage and would appreciate any suggestions on how to move it to the top page of google. I have painted all my life but suck at technology. Any ideas will be appreciated.


True a paperhanger like myself has an easier time being listed at the top of a google search, but even in a bloated market like painting, you need to have not only content, page names, meta names, and all the rest of the tricks, but what REALLY put me on top was a page for each town I wished to be within my service radius. Yes, that was about 50 separate pages, but it sure paid off. Yah see, google sees 50 pages of UNIQUE CONTENT and can't help itself but to have many of my pages on their first page. 

And with LOTS of studying you can find out the latest ins and outs of how google decides to rank. An no, it don't take no couple of weeks to see the results.


----------



## RCP

HousewrightsPainting said:


> I have done my own webpage with WIX. Posted it a few years ago but let it laps. Opened it back up about a month ago and now trying to get all the bugs worked out. Thanks Chris
> www.housewrightspainting.com
> Any advice is greatly appreciated


Brian,
Have you considered other platforms/options? WIX and flash based will be a bit more work tech wise to optimize. Think of your website as a resource for customers, not just something to get "on #1 google search". You need content first. 



Bender said:


> Does having your website in your sig line matter?
> 
> (How are ya Chris? Good to see you)


Hi Dan,
Doing well, thanks, how are you? How is the homestead coming along?
On the sig line, I think Carls answered it pretty well here.. Like I mentioned to Brian, having info that is useful to customers (both ones searching for a painter and ones researching you) is more important (IMHO). Your site looks good, your about me page is great! Happy New Year!


----------



## Bender

The homestead is great! Thanks for asking.

I need to update my site. I haven't touched it sense Darren built it...


----------



## carls

> Thanks guys. I don't want to spend a lot of money that I don't have, but I do spend all my free time on the computer promoting my site. This would be easy if I only had me to worry about but as y'all know it is also about my employees and there families.


Ranking and a Wix website are like mixing water and oil. This is going to be a long uphill battle for you. You will need a completely different platform if you are serious about SEO.

*#1. Your Title Tag Makes No Sense.*

Housewright Painting house painters paint contractors Lewisville Texas

*Try: * Interior and Exterior House Painters in Lewisville Texas

*#2. You Need More Pages*

5-10 page websites simply won't cut it when you are competing with contractors who've hired out their websites to professionals. Your footprint is too small. Google ranks webpages not websites.

*#3. Ditch The SEO Links Badge*

This looks horrible on your homepage... And will not help you, at all. You need trade specific directories, local business directories and other trade related links. But this is pointless unless you focus on #2. *More Pages!!!*


----------



## richmondpainting

Call footbridge media


----------



## Joseph

HousewrightsPainting said:


> I just started my new webpage and would appreciate any suggestions on how to move it to the top page of google. I have painted all my life but suck at technology. Any ideas will be appreciated.


Its really easy!! If you would like to rank higher I would be willing to help you out in exchange for help with my rankings. clear all your browser history and type in Calgary painting company or Calgary painting, my website is calgarypropainting.com 

if interested you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## two fingers

Put a "A" in front of your company name. Lol


----------



## Wallco

Make sure to fill in meta tags for every page


----------



## DrakeB

Highly recommend WordPress for... well... everyone. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## driftweed

richmondpainting said:


> Call footbridge media


Bingo! Time is money guys. At $150/month that equates to me at 3 billable hours. I know if I was farting around doing it myself, I would be spending way more than 3 hours a month on it.

Do the math. Nothing is free in this world.


----------



## TJ Paint

driftweed said:


> Bingo! Time is money guys. At $150/month that equates to me at 3 billable hours. I know if I was farting around doing it myself, I would be spending way more than 3 hours a month on it.
> 
> Do the math. Nothing is free in this world.


Not everybody scores the gravy hazmat jobs!


----------



## HelpfulPainter

Woodford said:


> Highly recommend WordPress for... well... everyone. Makes life so much easier.


Can you elaborate?


Do you use a word press blog so you can make unlimited backlinks?


----------



## DrakeB

No, and backlinking from your own site isn't really a big factor for SEO anymore. Google is much smarter than that these days.

Mainly WordPress just because it's incredibly easy to use compared to other stuff on the market, is relatively cost effective, and gives good looking, professional websites quickly. I'm rebuilding my company's website from the ground up. Our last service was horrible- still mucking through HTML for page and text formatting like it's the 90's still. Wordpress is all GUI. That equals time saved and much better look. I'll post a link when I'm finished.


----------



## Wildbill7145

TJ Paint said:


> Not everybody scores the gravy hazmat jobs!


If we had a Painttalk hall of fame thread, this post would be very high on my nomination list. Ugh, now I'm picturing used condoms and floors crunchy with needles and 'other stuff' while I'm eating brekkie. Thanks.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I can't tell you why I am at the top of a google search when you look up Gloucester, MA painter, (I have about four entries on the first page), but I can tell you what I did. Website that I have a blog--I write a blog every once in a while; Google plus page, A facebook page, and I also create a page with a link to my website on sites such as Manta, Yelp, Yellow Pages. One one on this these sites is that as far as I know I have never had a customer find me on one of these sites, but they might have made my website easier to find.


----------



## Joseph

Learn HTML!! can be done in a couple days
#1 Make a blog and post a lot of content
#2 Research your competition and copy all the links they have
#3 Use google plus


http://www.calgarypropainting.com
http://www.calgarypropainting.com/blog/index.php


----------



## Joseph

If anyone wants to contribute an article for my blog in exchange for a couple links back to your website and google plus profile let me know!

http://www.calgarypropainting.com/blog/index.php


----------



## DrakeB

In my humble opinion, as someone who's been using HTML since he was a kid, don't bother. There are awesome tools like WordPress, and equally awesome people to just build a site for you professionally, both of which would waste less of your time and still look just as good.

I think it's awesome that you did that and your website is absolutely gorgeous and very professional, I just don't think it's necessary for most people. YMMV of course.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I learned html back in the 90's it's useful to know but I'd trade my html knowledge for some css coding skills any day. :yes:


----------



## HelpfulPainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> I learned html back in the 90's it's useful to know but I'd trade my html knowledge for some css coding skills any day. :yes:


I have css code skills... Theres plenty of websites that will give you step by step instructions.

It took me a while to get it... With lots of practicing and sitting on the computer. But its a skill that Im glad to have... I can make my own websites from scratch having complete control of the design.


----------



## Rbriggs82

HelpfulPainter said:


> I have css code skills... Theres plenty of websites that will give you step by step instructions.
> 
> It took me a while to get it... With lots of practicing and sitting on the computer. But its a skill that Im glad to have... I can make my own websites from scratch having complete control of the design.


Yeah I can make minor changes to code already written but there's no way I could code something from scratch. :no:


----------



## HelpfulPainter

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah I can make minor changes to code already written but there's no way I could code something from scratch. :no:


You can do it... Start with the basics and work your way up from there.



here is a good website to help you out... and mess around with note pad that will help too.

http://www.codecademy.com/en/tracks/htmlcss



But do it only if your interested or have the free time... I did it because I enjoy making websites. So I worked at it allot.


----------



## Joseph

Woodford said:


> In my humble opinion, as someone who's been using HTML since he was a kid, don't bother. There are awesome tools like WordPress, and equally awesome people to just build a site for you professionally, both of which would waste less of your time and still look just as good.
> 
> I think it's awesome that you did that and your website is absolutely gorgeous and very professional, I just don't think it's necessary for most people. YMMV of course.



If you don't have allot of time, I would agree that wordpress is a great website builder. Not quite as good as doing it yourself but it's number one for any website building program. I was actually pretty impressed with the micro data and rich snippets wordpress features


----------



## Joseph

Joseph said:


> If you don't have allot of time, I would agree that wordpress is a great website builder. Not quite as good as doing it yourself but it's number one for any website building program. I was actually pretty impressed with the micro data and rich snippets wordpress features



Just whatever you do STAY AWAY FROM GO DADDY WEBSITE BUILDER!!!!!


----------



## NewBraunfelsPainter

*Helpful Website Info*

I use wordpress and it works best when you add a paid for theme to it. Also make sure you add All-in-one SEO by Yoast. Check out my website for Painters in New Braunfels.


----------



## NewBraunfelsPainter

*Your Domain Name Matters*

Get a domain name that matches what people are searching for. For example in my town people search for "New Braunfels House Painters" and "Painters in New Braunfels" on the google and yahoo. So i went and got domains that match those keywords. Also you have to have some content and pictures. This is only helpful to those who do their own websites. All others should buy the domain name and find someone who you can pay to get it done for you. Good luck.


----------



## Dave Mac

Joseph said:


> Learn HTML!! can be done in a couple days
> #1 Make a blog and post a lot of content
> #2 Research your competition and copy all the links they have
> #3 Use google plus
> 
> 
> http://www.calgarypropainting.com
> http://www.calgarypropainting.com/blog/index.php


how do you find out their links???

thanks


----------

